# Fantastic day!



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

So today i took my son age10 out for some hardwater action. It was hands down the best day of the season! We had a blast catching some stud gills and redears in 9fow. I had a ball teaching him how to use the vex didn’t take him long to catch on! He even tried his hand at sight fishing which he found to be really cool. He was only disappointed that he didn’t out fish me. But he held his own pretty darn good! He’s got ice in his blood like me!










































































Good the see friend & fellow fellow ogf member smokingbarrel out on the ice again. As well as my buddy mousejam515 out on the ice fishing it up!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The smile says it all. Nice to see the youngsters enjoying the outdoors


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

excellent


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

bustedrod said:


> excellent


private or pub. haha kidding looks like you have a fishing bud for life now...nice


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I am TOTALLY jealous!!!Brings back memories of day's with my son who is 36 now.Do it as often as you can 'cause they go by quicker than you could imagine.GREAT DAY on the ice!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep., the smile says it all. My only concern is he looks way too much like you Dave.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Good for you! I have many great memories of spending time out doors with my Dad. He will remember this day for the rest of his life. I'm 51 now and closer to my Dad than ever. We still enjoy doing things together. Looks like your doing something right. Most of my friends haven't been able to get that spark going for doing outdoors things one on one with their kids. I don't have kids and can't imagine why the don't take the time. I hope you are blessed enough to have a life long friendship with your son like I have with my father.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Way to go kiddo!! Nice job gettin' 'em outdoors bobberb!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great job! Smile says it all!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job both as a fisherman and a father. It's days like those that will last a lifetime.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! I’m not sure which one of us was more pumped yesterday! This was his first ice adventure since the 14’-15’ ice season with the very limited ice season past couple years I haven’t been able to take him out. I was worried he might be a little rusty but before I even had my own holes cleaned out he yells out behind me “I got one on daddy!” That made my day right there! The kid is a good stick! I love our time together just him and I wether it’s in the boat,shanty, or the deer blind we always have a blast. He looks a lot like me but thank god that boy has more sense and patience than I ever had! Now my little guy who is 2 looks more like my wife but is rotten and ornery as hell like me so I’m sure I’ll have my hands full with that one! Eventually he will join his brother and I out in nature I can’t wait till I can be out there with both my boys giving some fish some sore jaws. I can’t wait for them to be big enough to drag all the gear and set everything up for me!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Too cool! You're not going to have a better day this year on the ice. Way to go.


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

Great job with the boy. Hope you two get more chances this season.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> So today i took my son age10 out for some hardwater action. It was hands down the best day of the season! We had a blast catching some stud gills and redears in 9fow. I had a ball teaching him how to use the vex didn’t take him long to catch on! He even tried his hand at sight fishing which he found to be really cool. He was only disappointed that he didn’t out fish me. But he held his own pretty darn good! He’s got ice in his blood like me!
> 
> View attachment 252946
> 
> ...


Congratulations... There isn't much better times than spending time with your son... And the smile on his face says it all...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep i remember all the times i took my sons fishing when they were young. but now about the only time they fish is up on erie. they haven't spent much time getting the grandkids into the outdoors like i did with them. make all the memories that you can for you and them while they are young. and just maybe they'll get the itch and be hooked on the outdoors. by the way nice pictures. thanks for sharing your day with your son with us. sure brought back some great memories for me.
sherman


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> and set everything up for me!


great pics of your son. you can use them as proof when you explain it's his turn to pull and set up everything because he owes. lol


----------

